# What is this? It was sold to me as a Cherry shrimp. Black.



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

It's black. What is it.


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

One of my RCS turn dark red, after gave birth.
So they could be very dark red, like black.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This doesn't look like the real black shrimp that you can get from Germany and it's crazy expensive. I don't think that the real thing has a stripe on the back.

If the actual color is indeed black you can most surely cash in big time if you breed this black variation. If at least part of the baby shrimp are black you are looking at making several thousand dollars in a year. 

Give it a serious try if you can - everybody will win - you will make money and the US hobby will get a black dwarf shrimp.

For about 5 years I had a full grown Amano shrimp colored deep wine red. It was a female and the color never faded. I never got around trying to breed it. It may have been a different species too. 

--Nikolay


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

I contacted the person who I got it from and she said she thought it could be a blueberry shrimp, which I have not heard of. It looks like I have three now. I will try and do some research on them.


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

Could be. http://www.swisstropicals.com/Neocaridina palmata.html


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

i am pretty sure that is a wild form of the cherry. i have many that color in my main planted tank, they vary from clear to that dark dark chocolate brown with the gold stripe down the back. unfortunately the color is NOT stable and if you move the shrimp to another tank, it will change color at the next molt. tried to separate them before years ago (been keeping wild form in my tanks since the 80's as they infest hawaii streams, and are sold as feeders) but color would dissapear at the next molt. only the females show the color changing ability to this extent.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Did you get that from a guy named john? Theres a guy on the sfbaaps forum named john that breeds black cherries. I got ~20 from him myself. If not then it might just be a wild type.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

It look like Malayan shrimps due to the strip at its back.


----------



## hectik (Aug 20, 2009)

I just got those at my LFS a few days ago. They were labeled as Blueberry shrimp. They do tend to change colors after awhile though.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Its a hybrid. Got one once sold as a cherry shrimp. I bought it because it was jet black.

It hid more then the other cherries. Always in the dark.

Sigh.


----------

